# Has anyone's dog had their undescended testicle drop?



## Elliot'sMomma (Jun 30, 2011)

Our vet recommended us having our golden neutered at 6 months. Is there a benefit to waiting for a year? I'm interested to see the comments your post brings. This is our first male dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue had a couple of puppies from a litter that never did have the second one drop, we waited until they were 14 months old to neuter to give them time. Both had to have abdominal surgery to retrieve undescended one.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

We're still waiting for one of Spirit's to drop. The Vet has been keeping an eye it already and said the neuter procedure will be more invasive like a spay procedure if it hasn't descended when it's time for the procedure. We plan on 6 months or so. 

I'd think the longer you wait, the more tender it could be if there is it is causing an internal problem. Might be worth consulting the vet to be sure.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's pretty unlikely that the second testicle is going to drop at 7 months. I'm afraid your boy is in for bigger neuter than normal. I've never seen or heard of the testicle being painful though (unless it's twisted/torsed internally and that would cause far more than licking the scrotum). It's more likely he's licking his scrotum because he irritated it somehow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My dog spirit had one that did not drop, he got neutered, at about 1 yr. old.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

It is in my contract to wait until he is 1 yr. old before neutering him. My breeder says that neutering under a year can stunt their growth somewhat due to the lack of testosterone. I have been in contact with her about this issue and she has given me permission to neuter him early if I need to. I am also concerned about torsion. My breeder says that is almost unheard of in dogs. I hope she is right. I would like to wait as long as possible simply because the closer it gets to the scrotum the easier it will be to find it.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I doubt it will move at all the longer you wait, but it will be bigger and easier to find. I'd wait until a year without hesitation if that's what you would prefer. It's very unlikely that there would be any emergency problem with the retained testicle, so waiting a few more months is just fine.


----------



## hurly03 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd neuter him asap - our golden had one undescended testicle and we waited until 10 months to neuter him. The recovery after surgery has been really tough and I've heard it's easier the younger you do it...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Elliot'sMomma said:


> Our vet recommended us having our golden neutered at 6 months. Is there a benefit to waiting for a year? I'm interested to see the comments your post brings. This is our first male dog.


Have a good, educated talk with your veterinarian. Also, discuss this article with him. 

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf



0liver said:


> Looking for some advice or suggestions...........
> 
> Oliver (7 months) has started having some tenderness near his scrotal area. He has been licking the area off/on. He doesn't like me touching/looking in that area. I don't see where anything has bit him. It is just a little red with some swelling. I have put a couple of t-shirts on him to prevent him from licking on it. He has a good appetite and continues to be very playful. He did have a few loose stools on Friday, but that has since resolved.
> 
> ...


Which testicle is down, left or right? That makes a difference in knowing if the other will come down. 



hurly03 said:


> I'd neuter him asap - our golden had one undescended testicle and we waited until 10 months to neuter him. The recovery after surgery has been really tough and I've heard it's easier the younger you do it...


Any surgery is harder when the dog is older and there is more of a blood supply to an area. However, I feel, as do many others that it is more beneficial to the dog to be neutered after 12 months and preferably at 24 mo. or later.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, sex hormones are what close growth plates, so earlier neuters are thought to grow bigger... If a testicle is not down by 4 months, it is not going anywhere near the scrotum. In fact, I am coming to believe that in most cases if it's not there at 8 weeks, slim chance of moving down. And because the testes are mobile, I think that sometimes in looking for them at a young age, we push them up and mistakenly call them retained. I have seen a testicular torsion in a young husky with bilaterally retained testicles.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

My English Setter was a Cryptorchid and I was planning on having him neutred as early as I could, however I kept waiting for the other teste to drop. At 11 months is still did not drop. I called the vet and they said that if it has not dropped by then then it will have to be surgically removed. I so wish I had not waited that long. The sooner the better.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for all of the great advice. Thanks for the article CarolinaCasey. Very informative - I printed it off for reference and I plan on showing it to my vet. I guess I had it backwards about the effects of testosterone on their growth. The slower they grow the better. He is in his crate today while I'm at work. I have him wearing a couple of t-shirts so he hopefully will not be licking that area and getting it more inflamed. 
For now, I think I will bring him to the vet - with the article - and hopefully be able to wait until February for surgery. I just want whats best for him. It's times like this I wish I had a crystal ball to see into the future so I would know what would be best for him.


----------



## 0liver (May 15, 2011)

Update:

Oliver is feeling much better. The groin area on the left is not so inflamed anymore. Having him wear those t-shirts has kept him from licking it & not irritating it so much. We went on our morning walk & it didn't seem to bother him at all. Hopefully he wont have anymore issues before the big day and I won't have to worry about this anymore.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless his heart...glad he is better!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is the same age as your pup and has only one testicle. my vet said if it hasnt dropped yet it's not going too. he only has his left i will not be neutering him til 18-24 months of age as my breeder requested. One doctor said to do it now the other doctor said to wait til he is older.


----------

